# which is better in growing fast molly or guppy?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

well now i am planning to breed some guppies but i am a bit confused which will be better to raise and easy to raise.please tell me which is easier to raise up which grows faster-black mollies or guppies


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppies, definitely. They're hardier and grow faster. They don't get as big as mollies eventually do, but they get there a lot faster.


----------

